# Recommendation for a free labels printing program?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a label printing program that is both easy to use and, preferably, *free*? I occasionally have to print a batch of labels, each with its own unique mailing address, and Word just doesn't cut it. I use standard Avery size 5160 99% of the time, but it'd be nice to use a program that offers various sizes on which to print. I've tried a few from the Internet over the years, but there's always something with each that doesn't work, or worse, when you download one of the freebies, you download a bunch of garbage, viruses, etc., and I wish to avoid that.

Thanks in advance for recommendations.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Word is working for me, sending to laser printer loaded with envelopes...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I can't get Word to do more than one label at a time, and that's on label sheets only. 

I also need the capability to change fonts and more.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

You can download free templates for Word from Avery. Just did that yesterday.

Watch out, the installer wants to install extra stuff.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Avery DesignPro is a good FREE program which I recommend to my family and friends that is easy to use.. . I recently discovered that Avery also has a free online program which has a considerable number of features and may accomplish what you want.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I always advise caution in downloading free stuff. I had a download from a manufacturer (that I was contemplating purchasing an $80,000 irrigator from) and it hijacked my browser and toolbar. Don't think there was a virus or trojan in it, but getting my laptop back to my preferences was a huge PITA.

Strictly speaking, it was not the manufacturers fault, they had a third party doling out their free software, and it was that outfit that loaded up the download with all kinds of crappola.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I second that, gov, but I'll at least take a look at Design Pro.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Can anyone recommend a label printing program that is both easy to use and, preferably, *free*? I occasionally have to print a batch of labels, each with its own unique mailing address, and Word just doesn't cut it. I use standard Avery size 5160 99% of the time, but it'd be nice to use a program that offers various sizes on which to print. I've tried a few from the Internet over the years, but there's always something with each that doesn't work, or worse, when you download one of the freebies, you download a bunch of garbage, viruses, etc., and I wish to avoid that.
> 
> Thanks in advance for recommendations.


Create your labels in Excel and use Word's mail-merge feature to create labels. You can specify the size of the label and the fonts as desired. Persoally I've been using Access for many years for my Christmas card labels, but that's a bit more complicated and not all versions of Office include Access.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Excel? I barely know how to use that confusing program!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

not that hard to learn it


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

It's not that easy, either, and something for which I do not have the time--literally.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I've been very happy using Word. You said you can't get Word to do more than one label at a time.

When you bring up the Label (see attached screen shot), under Options you can select almost any label you want or make your own (most labels I buy contain a sheet with the exact measurements you need to set up your own template).

Also in Word, instead of "Full Page of the same Label", you can do one label and specify where to print (3rd row down, middle column). I always have a sheet of 5160s with some used labels that I'll re-use when I just need a few labels. 

Or you can click on "New Document" and it brings up a blank template where you can cut & paste your data, change fonts and even insert pictures.

It is pretty flexible and since you already have Word, 'free'.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The problem with that option in Word is that it only lets me print either one label, with which I have no issue, or multiple copies of the same label, which is a problem if I'm trying to print, say, labels of a few dozen different people and addresses.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

my sister setup a macro for my dad to do just that (he runs an organist group).. would have to check how it works tho.. just know it can be done pretty easy..


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Not if you select the "New Document" near the bottom center of the label pop-up. 

Then you can paste/type in your data and do whatever you want. 

Or use Excel to maintain your few dozen people and addresses and do a mail merge as billsharpe suggested.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And then if you are printing the labels for the same group, you can save the Word file and reuse it as needed (but you can open and edit the file for any changes).


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'll give that a shot when I next am doing this. Thanks


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

You're asking for a mail merge. Make a list in Excel. Name, address, city, state, zip in columns. 

Use the label wizard in Word and point it at the excel sheet.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> It's not that easy, either, and something for which I do not have the time--literally.


As Rasputin says, it is relatively easy, I assume you already have Excel but haven't bothered to use it at all. A Google search for "word mail merge labels from Excel" will provide detailed instructions.

Or trh's suggestion for using New Document works too. You can then type or paste the names and addresses on the labels displayed. Be sure to save the resulting document so that you can reuse/edit the list later.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Mail merge with Word, I just use Outlook to maintain the mailing list. I did it for my parent years ago for their Christmas Card mailing list. They maintain the addresses in Outlook, then do a mail merge into a Word document. They've been doing it that way for over 10 years migrating through multiple versions of Office as well. And lets just say they are not the most technical of folks now that they are nearing 70. it really doesnt get much easier and its extremely flexible.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

OK. Now I just have to figure out how to input the info into Excel.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The Force will help you


----------

